# Merry Christmas brothers and sister in Christ.



## Ronnie T (Dec 22, 2011)

What do you want to say about Jesus' coming into this world?

Me first:          Immanuel:  God with us.


----------



## RNC (Dec 23, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all 

Luke 1:39-40
39And Mary arose in those days, and went into the hill country with haste, into a city of Juda; 

 40And entered into the house of Zacharias, and saluted Elisabeth. 

 41And it came to pass, that, when Elisabeth heard the salutation of Mary, the babe leaped in her womb; and Elisabeth was filled with the Holy Ghost:


----------



## formula1 (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re:*

Merry Christmas to all my Brothers and Sisters in Christ!

Romans 10:4
For Christ is the end of the law for righteousness to everyone who believes.


----------



## mtnwoman (Dec 23, 2011)

Luke 2:11
King James Version (KJV)


11For unto you is born this day in the city of David a Saviour, which is Christ the Lord.

Our salvation in the flesh.

Merry Christmas to All 
Peace on Earth


----------



## safebuilder (Dec 23, 2011)

For God so loved the world that he gave his only Son...John 3:16
Just couldn't ask for any more. Merry Christmas


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 25, 2011)

*Isaiah 9:6*
For unto us a  child is born, unto us a son is given: and the government shall be upon  his shoulder: and his name shall be called Wonderful, Counselor, The  mighty God, The everlasting Father, The Prince of Peace.


Merry Christmas!


----------



## gordon 2 (Dec 26, 2011)

A day late, had to work yesterday.

Hebrews 2;14  Therefore, since the children share in flesh and blood, He Himself likewise also partook of the same, that through death He might render powerless him who had the power of death, that is, the devil,

15. and might free those who through fear of death were subject to salvery all their lives.

-----------------------------

Fear no more, ever walk in peace. Season's greetings to all.


----------



## hoghunter242012 (Jan 9, 2012)

he has lready came to earth in the form of a human! i cant wait till he comes back so we wont have to worry anymore!


----------

